# K9 Handler Killed



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Handler Dereck Kotecki of the Lower Burrell PD in Pennsylvania killed while executing a felony warrant. RIP.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> Handler Dereck Kotecki of the Lower Burrell PD in Pennsylvania killed while executing a felony warrant. RIP.


Oh no. I'm so sorry. 

Do you know if the murderer was apprehended?


----------



## john axe (Sep 24, 2011)

my condolences,


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

oh. my. god. 

it seems warrants/domestic disputes/"routine" traffic stops take the majority of our LE lives.

condolences....


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Do you know if the murderer was apprehended?


Shot and killed by other officers while trying to escape. 

http://www.odmp.org/officer/20994-patrolman-derek-kotecki


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> Handler Dereck Kotecki of the Lower Burrell PD in Pennsylvania killed while executing a felony warrant. RIP.


All give some; some give all. May he rest in peace. My prayers are with his friends and family.

DFrost


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Geoff Empey said:


> Shot and killed by other officers while trying to escape.
> 
> http://www.odmp.org/officer/20994-patrolman-derek-kotecki


 Thanks Geoff


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

condolences to friends and family


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry. My sincerest condolences to his friends and family.


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

Rest in peace! It's sad to see his partner didn't want to leave by his side.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

RIP to that brave man and my condolences to his family and friends that are left behind.


----------



## Jane Jean (Sep 18, 2009)

My sympathy to Officer Dereck Kotecki. Prayers for his partner and family.

There was an LEO killed today in my area....bank robbery suspects ran him over when he was putting stop sticks on a highway ramp. This brings the number to 5 this year in my state. 
http://www.woodtv.com/dpp/news/local/ottawa_county/bank-robbery-chase-101311


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

RIP and condolences to his friends and family.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

at least the guy didnt get brought in alive.....cops are getting a little soft about that, too many getting arrested instead of executed...


----------



## Petra StrUbing (Dec 17, 2009)

my deepest condolences  .


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

The ultimate sacrifice...My condolences to the family and friends for your loss. Any man willing to give his life to serve his fellow man is deserving of nothing less than saint hood in my book.


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

RIP, heaven has another Blue Angel.


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

May he rest in peace.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

My condolences to his family, friends and partner(s). Glad they got the guy but still a terrible loss. RIP


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Rest in peace.


----------



## Isaiah Chestnut (Nov 9, 2009)

Man, another sensless killing. All because a guy does'nt want to go to jail. I'm glad they caught and killed him. Although i'm a christian, I do believe in capital punishment. My heart goes out to the family. RIP!


----------

